# 2013 Beetle changes



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks to forum member Jargan 04, here's what we can expect for 2013:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some observations:
- All Beetles get second glove box
- Beige interior still not available
- Fender system only available on top-trim 2.5 
- All Turbo models get armrest (YAY!)
- Mid-level Turbo keeps Fender system (unlike 2.5 model)
- LED license plate lights on loaded Turbo

What did I miss?


----------



## Jargan04 (Jun 30, 2011)

The Xenon's and 19's are no longer an option on the sun/sound/nav beetle but standard. I have loaded turbo beetles without those options. Not sure if the color is different but they have renamed Saturn Yellow to Yellow Rush but it still has the same color code.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Is Quartz V-Tex interior new?*

May have missed it before, but does not seem familiar.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

MoreA4 said:


> "Quartz" v-tex: May have missed it before, but does not seem familiar.


Hmmm, not sure. I would take 'quartz' to be gray of some sort. I wonder if it will have the carbo-fiber look.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

I noticed a base beetle that was listed on ebay had no second glove box. It did have a "Beetle" logo on the lower right hand side of where the glove box would have been.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*2013 beetle changes*

Does anybody know when orders can be placed for 2013s..????.Harvey


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

htg39 said:


> Does anybody know when orders can be placed for 2013s..????.Harvey


According to the forum below, in May you can order 2013. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...alers-and-end-of-MY2012-Orders&highlight=2013


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Odd that the 13's are already going to be available to order in May. Also, I wonder what the difference will be in the current Saturn Yellow and Yellow Rush. I'm also surprised that a couple more colors weren't added, like some kind of green. 

Did the prices go up, or is that still unknown?


----------



## Jargan04 (Jun 30, 2011)

htg39 said:


> Does anybody know when orders can be placed for 2013s..????.Harvey


 Are you going to get another one Harvey? How is the car I sent you doing?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jargan04 said:


> Are you going to get another one Harvey? How is the car I sent you doing?


 He must be out driving it.


----------



## htg39 (Oct 2, 2011)

*2013 beetle changes*

I will order a 2013 when the stytem accepts an order---whenever that is......My house is like a parking lot now.....Have the new Beetle---a CamaroZL1 I ordered- is at the Dealer, and my 2013 Corvette ZR1 is going on line a week from today.... 
I have a 2012 ZR1 Centennial in the Garage.. 
Cars are like a VICE to me--I need a new fix every once in a While....No Doctor hAS BEEN ABLE TO CURE IT......HARVEY 
By the way I love the Beetle EXCEPT for the AM portion of the Radio...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

htg39 said:


> I will order a 2013 when the stytem accepts an order---whenever that is......My house is like a parking lot now.....Have the new Beetle---a CamaroZL1 I ordered- is at the Dealer, and my 2013 Corvette ZR1 is going on line a week from today....
> I have a 2012 ZR1 Centennial in the Garage..
> Cars are like a VICE to me--I need a new fix every once in a While....No Doctor hAS BEEN ABLE TO CURE IT......HARVEY
> By the way I love the Beetle EXCEPT for the AM portion of the Radio...


 Yea, but think about how much more it would have cost you if instead of cars you were 
into jet aircraft? Buying up enough land in Oceanside to build an airport could be a 'tad' 
on the 'pricey' side, not to mention the cost of the planes, jet fuel, and ground crews needed.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Once more very sad, the TDI loaded doesn't have HID's and fogs. :banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Once more very sad, the TDI loaded doesn't have HID's and fogs.


 Or independent rear suspension. 

Bill


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

UTE said:


> Or independent rear suspension.
> 
> Bill


 or sport seats like the Golf TDI receives.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

UTE said:


> Or independent rear suspension.
> 
> Bill


 Yeah, I'm surprised VW isn't doing more to separate TDIs from gassers. It _is _a Turbo, so why not amp up the sport in the model? I was at least expecting a spoiler.


----------

